# My Solidworks 3x3!



## DTCuber (Aug 18, 2015)

I just finished my first 3x3 design in Solidworks! 

I only used relatively simple functions (fillets, shells, extruded cuts, etc.).

The corners, centers, and caps are all very simple; they resemble a Guanlong. The edges are unlike a Guanlong's or any other cube I've seen. The edges were the hardest to design.

I used these tutorials:

https://youtu.be/83a_DX8WDe8
https://youtu.be/lFzD_RATkWw
https://youtu.be/VPGPdWlRH-c 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-06WWyfGA4&index=1&list=PLRUznhItCg-V8Wcbqv2GFFQ5Py6hHgfMk

The whole project took about 3 hours since I'm a total nub at CAD.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 18, 2015)

I can't seem to see it.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 18, 2015)

Same here.


----------



## illius (Aug 18, 2015)

Here too!


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 19, 2015)

4Chan said:


> http://i.imgur.com/5XygAqK.png
> 
> 
> I can't seem to see it.



Fixed!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 19, 2015)

Reminds me of the Yj Long series of 3x3s from the Sulong to the Guanlong.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 19, 2015)

How did you get Solid Works? Did you pay or use the trial?


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> How did you get Solid Works? Did you pay or use the trial?



I received this copy of Solidworks from my teacher as part of a robotics program, but I also use it for other things.


----------

